# The Marriage of Sexism and Islamophobia; Re-Making the News on Egypt



## somnambulist (Feb 23, 2011)

14 Feb 21 2011
by Maya Mikdashi

I find myself intermittently infuriated and nauseated by the news coverage of the sexual assault on a female CBS reporter in Tahrir Square during the celebrations the day that Husni Mubarak resigned. This coverage has ranged from the disappointing silence of Al-Jazeera to the blatant racism of Fox News. What actually happened that day to Lara Logan, chief foreign correspondent for 60 Minutes, is not yet known and I have no interest in speculating over the lurid details of a sexual and physical assault, particularly while the victim remains in recovery. In this post, I want to focus on how much of the coverage of this “affair” has revealed the ways in which female bodies are a site that marries Islamophobia to Sexism. This marriage, in turn, reproduces one of the most enduring colonial tropes; the native (and in this case, foreign) woman who needs to be rescued from uncivilized and misogynist men.[1] Cue the- oh so civilized and feminist military invasions and/or occupations of British controlled India, and US controlled Afghanistan and Iraq. In addition to being a discourse that is used to legitimate war, this use of female bodies (and increasingly, gay bodies) as a mark of civilizational status has also been cynically mobilized to continue colonial projects in apartheid South Africa and contemporary Israel.

But let’s get back to Tahrir Square. Or actually, to New York City, where in the subway on my way to class, a woman with pursed lips was reading the hyperbolic NY Post, which many consider the perfect subway reading material because you can pass the time without fear of getting engrossed and missing your stop. For two days last week, the Post (which is owned by the same parent company as Fox News) ran the same picture on its front page, with an only slightly modified headline.

Όλο το κείμενο εδώ


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2011)

Η εισαγωγή που παραθέτεις δε με βοήθησε και πολύ να καταλάβω τη θέση της(του?) αρθρογράφου, αλλά κοιτάζοντας το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εμένα μου φαίνεται περισσότερο προσπάθεια να δικαιολογήσει το βιασμό με το επιχείρημα "αυτά συμβαίνουν και στη Δύση και δε γίνονται πρωτοσέλιδα". Και βεβαίως δε νομίζω να αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν και στη Δύση, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό δεν συνέβη στη Γαλλία π.χ. και οι ειδικές συνθήκες (η ταυτότητα του θύματος, ο τόπος, ο χρόνος) το κάνουν πρωτοσέλιδο. Αν μη τι άλλο οι συνάδερφοι του θύματος θα θέλουν αν δείξουν τη υποστήριξή τους, κάνοντάς το πρωτοσέλιδο. επιπλέον, χωρίς να ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες του βιασμού, με βάση αυτά που πήρε το μάτι μου, δεν πρόκειται για το κλασσικό σενάριο γυναίκα γυρίζει σπίτι μόνη της τη νύχτα κλπκλπ αλλά για στοχευμένη επίθεση. Επομένως δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η εισαγωγή που παραθέτεις δε με βοήθησε και πολύ να καταλάβω τη θέση της(του?) αρθρογράφου, αλλά κοιταζοντας το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εμένα μου φίανεται περισσότερο προσπάθεια να δικαιολογήσει το βιασμό με το επιχείρημα "αυτά συμβαίνουν και στη Δύση και δε γίνονται πρωτοσέλιδα".


Νομίζω ότι το συμπέρασμα του άρθρου είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό: δίνεται έμφαση στο ότι χρησιμοποιείται η επίθεση κατά της δημοσιογράφου με σκοπό να παρουσιαστούν οι Άραβες ως σεξιστικά γουρούνια, και ότι τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών που προβάλλονται είναι επίφαση, εφόσον η Δύση ανέχεται τη σεξουαλική κακοποίηση και βία κατά των γυναικών από συμμάχους της (βλ. Σαουδική Αραβία), χωρίς να χρησιμοποιεί ρατσιστικά επιχειρήματα.

Μου έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση μια Αμερικανίδα σχολιάστρια της επικαιρότητας η οποία λέει:
“As I’ve noted before, it bothers me not a lick when mainstream media reporters who keep telling us Muslims and Islam are peaceful get a taste of just how “peaceful” Muslims and Islam really are. In fact, it kinda warms my heart. Still, it’s also a great reminder of just how “civilized” these “people” [or, as I like to call them in Arabic, “Bahai’im” (Animals)] are; . ​χωρίς ωστόσο να λέει «ζώα» τους συμπατριώτες της, που βιάζουν και κακοποιούν καθημερινά περίπου 600 γυναίκες (σύμφωνα με το άρθρο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2011)

Προφανώς το βλέπουμε από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία και δίνουμε έμφαση σε διαφορετικά σημεία του άρθρου. Εμένα με ενόχλησε το ότι για να στηρίξει την άποψή του προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους αυτά. Στην ουσία κάνει κι αυτός αυτό για το οποίο κατηγορεί τους άλλους. 


Επισης δε νομίζω ότι η λέξη ζώα είναι μετάφραση της λέξης peaceful ;)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2011)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς το βλέπουμε από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία και δίνουμε έμφαση σε διαφορετικά σημεία του άρθρου. Εμένα με ενόχλησε το ότι για να στηρίξει την άποψή του προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι συμβαίνουν και εις Παρισίους αυτά. Στην ουσία κάνει κι αυτός αυτό για το οποίο κατηγορεί τους άλλους.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε δείχνει να παίρνει σαφή θέση κατά του βιασμού, των επιθέσεων και του σεξισμού γενικότερα, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι η βάση του άρθρου είναι να πει απλώς ότι οι δυτικές χώρες επικεντρώνονται όπου τις βολεύει για να εξυπηρετήσουν τα συμφέροντά τους. Που είναι και αλήθεια, εδώ που τα λέμε.



SBE said:


> Επισης δε νομίζω ότι η λέξη ζώα είναι μετάφραση της λέξης peaceful ;)





Palavra said:


> “As I’ve noted before, it bothers me not a lick when mainstream media reporters who keep telling us Muslims and Islam are peaceful get a taste of just how “peaceful” Muslims and Islam really are. In fact, it kinda warms my heart. Still, it’s also a great reminder of just how “civilized” these “people” *[or, as I like to call them in Arabic, “Bahai’im” (Animals)]* are; . ​


;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Μου έκανε μάλιστα εντύπωση μια Αμερικανίδα σχολιάστρια της επικαιρότητας η οποία λέει:
> “As I’ve noted before, it bothers me not a lick when mainstream media reporters who keep telling us Muslims and Islam are peaceful get a taste of just how “peaceful” Muslims and Islam really are. In fact, it kinda warms my heart. Still, it’s also a great reminder of just how “civilized” these “people” [or, as I like to call them in Arabic, “Bahai’im” (Animals)] are; . ​χωρίς ωστόσο να λέει «ζώα» τους συμπατριώτες της, που βιάζουν και κακοποιούν καθημερινά περίπου 600 γυναίκες (σύμφωνα με το άρθρο).


 
Από το βιογραφικό της, όπως το προβάλλει η ίδια, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πολλά για την ανερχόμενη μιντιομανή Debbie Schlussel.


----------



## Irini (Feb 24, 2011)

Κι εγώ όπως η Palavra το διαβάζω το κείμενο. Σε κανένα σημείο δεν λέει ότι η σεξουαλική κακοποίηση είναι εντάξει μια και συμβαίνει παντού. Όπου και να συμβαίνει είναι καταδικαστέα. Το να το κάνεις παντιέρα για πολιτικούς λόγους είναι απαράδεκτο.


----------

